# fixing sun faded stain on knotty pine tongue and groove



## Parri R (Jan 19, 2014)

We have put up pine tongue and groove on all our walls and ceilings. Looks great but, when we took furniture out of one room, we found that one section of a wall was sun faded.
Sorry I meant to say We had NOTstained just put on 2 coats of polycrylic.
What I want or need is a way to fix this, don't want to take out two walls.
What is best product ex. (Formans with steel wool)?Any suggestions would be of help.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I suggest you sand or use a paint stripper then sand paper down to bare wood on a test area next to that which isn't faded. When you believe it's about right try the polycrylic on the test area and go from the information you have there. 

Sometimes good things take a little longer and in my opinion the phrase* " I want it to match" *should be stricken from the vocabulary. :laughing:


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It the area that was not covered by the furniture that changed not the area behind it.
With the furniture gone it will now be exposed and will also fade to match if given some time.
Want it to match now then your facing having to redo the whole wall.
Clean first, light sanding, clean again and apply another coat of sealer.


----------

